# المواد الاوليه لصناعه مواد التنضيف في الجزائر



## viva dz (4 يناير 2014)

نضرا لنقص الموردين للمواد الاوليه للمنضفات في الجزائر 

قريبا يتم افتتاح فرع في ولايه برج بوعرريج 

0790201030 

ربي يوفق الجميع ​


----------



## meddgt (24 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرراخي العزيز


----------

